# Question On Recovered Manny



## gfenton123 (Apr 28, 2010)

Picture 18 and 16 is when my Manny was sick. Picture 25 and 29 is now as he is recovered. Picture 11 is before he was sick. It has been a while now and his tail Fin is not completely grown back. Do you eventualy think his tail will grow back? He eats everynight and is slowly gaining his weight back. He has his food soaked in Vitachem.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What was he sick with? How long was he sick and what did you do to revive him?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I've seen Mannies recovered from worse, and the fins all grew back. So I think yours should be fine... how long has it been like that?


----------



## gfenton123 (Apr 28, 2010)

It has been a few months. He was sick with a gill flukes, which is a parasite. Then he had a bacterial infection.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

EDIT -

Actually, comparing the top pics to the bottom pics (medicating vs. cured), you do see growth on his back tail. So that tells me that it's growing...

Take another close up photo of the tail and date it, and then take another in a few weeks and compare.

Here's what I looked at and I thought it was a difference:

*While being medicated:*









*After recovery:*









Perhaps others can comment if they've experienced the same...


----------

